# Soak mix and tiels!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is what happens when you give Tiels soak mix...........





















They think they can type!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good to see Dooby's got the whole messy eating thing under control. She wouldn't be much of a tiel if she didn't make a mess.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww cute piccies. Hugs goes mad for subway cookies. SHHHH! He has over ever gotten one bite and he loved it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

its amazing how such little things can make such a BIG mess


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh no fear there, she can certainly make a mess!! I now have an old T Shirt that I wear when she's out with me...I have to quickly whip it off if anybody comes to the door. LOL. They would think I'm a bag lady with a house!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I hear that....hehe I keep forgetting and walk around with bird poop on my shoulders...lol must remember to put an old shirt on


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have just submitted to the idea that with 5 birds flying around inside, i'm going to have to deal with poop. I have a box of homebrand tissues in each room they go in, so they're handy to wipe poops off my shirt, pants, arms, head, etc.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Mine usually stick it out ontop of cages. usually watch them for signs they are going to go and stick them over the floor. Mop the floor and done deal.


----------

